

New online course: Getting started with JavaScript - mkennedy
http://blog.learninglineapp.com/2013/03/19/new-online-course-getting-started-with-javascript/

======
mkennedy
More details at: [https://learninglineapp.com/courses/32/getting-started-
with-...](https://learninglineapp.com/courses/32/getting-started-with-
javascript)

